

Pi-Top, a Raspberry Pi laptop you build yourself, (38% funding in one day) - ceeK
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pi-top-a-raspberry-pi-laptop-you-build-yourself

======
mindcrime
This... looks amazing. I totally want one of these for myself, and it looks
like an absolutely amazing educational experience for younger folks. Love that
quote about how "the days of DIY computing are back".

But... we have to stay vigilant, as too much computing these days involves
closed systems, proprietary firmware and driver binary blobs, DRM'd crap, etc.
Remember the "war on general purpose computing".[1]

[1]:
[http://boingboing.net/2012/08/23/civilwar.html](http://boingboing.net/2012/08/23/civilwar.html)

